# Rock-It Scientists



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Value = Benefit/Cost


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

*The 4 fundamental Value Drivers*



Convenience
Quality of life
Self-importance
Distraction

When manufacturing value (“valufacture”), consider the types of values associated with the four fundamental value drivers:

*Types of Value*




Perceived value
The most important. Advertising is about building perception of value
 
Real value
Reality is value means very little unless it is also perceived
 
Gateway value
Timekeeping in a watch is only a gateway to selling jewellery to men
Men will often not wear jewellery unless there is the excuse of telling time with it
 
Context Value
Water can be sold at a high price to thirsty people
All values are contextual. Market segmentation should be treated as a means of identifying potentially valuable contexts
 
Synergy Value
The whole is greater than the sum of its parts. Eg builders of conglomerates or takeovers.
 
Security Value
Fear of uncertainty, fear of the unknown, fear of risk are the basis for the whole insurance business. If the price is right, security has a high value. But if the price threshold is exceeded, people suddenly become fatalistic and decide they can do without insurance
Whenever the real values of what you are buying are uncertain, then some guarantee makes a huge difference
 
Appeal Value
Appeal values overlap great with perceived values. Appeal value may be vague and undefinable. The object just has “appeal”. It may be irrational and far from real or perceived values, but it works.
A shopper might say “I like that basket very much – I wonder what I could use it for?”
 
Fashion Value
Involve the artificial values of excitement and change. How do you get people to be more interested in clothes and to buy more than they need?
The true value of gambling ins not winning or losing, but paying for the enjoyment of anticipation. Fashion does the same – it makes what is dull into that which is interesting
Not just clothes fashion – things to read about, talk about, are interesting (also merge into self-image)
 
Function Value
Computers, mobile phones, cars, all have to work. They quickly become the baseline, a commodity

 
from http://www.marketingfirst.co.nz/201...eir-minds-by-john-c-lyons-and-edward-de-bono/


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)




----------

